

Open source cloud computing technologies - snewe
http://blog.rgrossman.com/2009/11/11/cloud-computing-at-sc-09-from-la/

======
jacquesm
I tried to get sector working on a bunch of machines two weeks ago but it
didn't work out.

I will get back to it when I have some more uninterrupted time though. I
always love it when there is a tutorial on something, you follow it and it
doesn't work :(

~~~
coconutrandom
Check out Eucalyptus [open.eucalyptus.com/] It's compatible with amazon's EC2
and S3. The guide walked me through it. There was a hiccup but the forum
helped me out in no time.

~~~
jacquesm
Thank you, I will definitely do that.

